# Sticky  For those going abroad with dogs important info



## Briarose

Hi please talk to your vet ref heartworm,sandfly etc. if you intend to travel to Spain/Portugal etc I took my dog today for his yearly normal vaccinations and we had quite a discussion on this topic.

He has told me to visit him a few weeks before we intend to travel next winter so that he can order in the appropriate tablets or vaccination, collars etc he also told me that the vets here in the UK are becoming more aware of problem now that dogs are travelling abroad, something that in the past hasn't been something UK vets have had to worry about.

He also said that with global warming in time it could be something we might have to be aware of in the UK too.

He advised that for anyone travelling with a pet to have the chip checked with their vets before departure.


----------



## Nickynoo

Thanks for the Info!
We are going as far as Northern Burgundy in August we treat our dog with Advantix because ticks just love her but I had considered asking our vet for heartworm prevention before we go! 
Very good advice to have you pet checked and chip checked before you go! my vet says that chips can malfunction and that is on the list of fears when you take them with you!


----------



## javea

Quote Very good advice to have you pet checked and chip checked before you go! my vet says that chips can malfunction and that is on the list of fears when you take them with you!'

Good point, we bought our own chip tester so that we can ensure that the chips are functioning. Check before we leave our house in Spain and again before we go to the vets at Forges les Eaux - gives us a comfort factor.


----------



## hogan

Please tell your vets in the UK to warn people of "prossesionary caterpillars"
if traveling in southern France and Spain between Jan and April
For those of you with Dogs and or children who have not heard of these PLEASE do a google search and read up about them.They are EVIL.


----------



## eddied

Buon giorno, will second that by adding they are VERY VERY evil (ouch!) 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Briarose

hogan said:


> Please tell your vets in the UK to warn people of "prossesionary caterpillars"
> if traveling in southern France and Spain between Jan and April
> For those of you with Dogs and or children who have not heard of these PLEASE do a google search and read up about them.They are EVIL.


I was really pleased that I had been warned about the caterpillars via this forum, fortunately the site we stayed on in Alvor had also sprayed the trees etc.

http://www.labradorforums.co.uk/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=2590


----------



## dora

*Vets in France*

Question about the vets in Forges Les Eaux please, in 3 weeks I will be travelling to Spain (Salou) with my 2 dogs for the first time. Their passports are fine, I have Scallibor collars and they've just had their heartworm tablets. Just trying to sort out route, and most importantly the return route to include the vet stop, but not too close to Calais that we have to hang about there. Planning to leave Salou 11th June, ferry booked from Calais 15th June at 1820. so planning to visit vets Saturday 14th June in the morning. We normally make the Rouen area the day before travelling and have read the vets at Forges Les Eaux are very good and more importantly a walk from an aire that we could stop at Friday night. Any body got any tips for us for vets similar distance from Calais whereby we can walk from the aire or proper campsite and not have to drive into a town to find a vets, also neither of us can speak French fluently so English speaking could be an advantage. Sorry 1 more question. I have read that you can take your own frontline. Does anybody know about this? Does it make a saving? Is it normal Frontline Spot on, or Combo, or what?

Thanks

Dora


----------



## Briarose

Hi Dora I am a bit confused ref your post............we used the vets at Forges Les Eaux and it is approx a 2-3 hour drive from there to Calais.

I have his phone number if you need to make an appointment ? esp with it being a Saturday.

Or are you looking for another vet, the vet at Forges Les Eaux told me that next time I could bring my own Frontline if I wanted to.


----------



## henrypartridge

*Taking dog abroad: worth reading.*

A vet friend of mine has strongly advised me not to take my dog to Spain. Leishmaniasis , heartworm, Babesiosis and Ehrlichiosis are all very serious, nay fatal, and carried by sandflies (leishman) and ticks. Incubation time is 3 months to 3 years so vets are just starting to see numbers of dogs affected. I did a lot of internet searches and probably the best reasoned article I came across is linked below. (She did take her dog but in winter season.) I'm not preaching but it is worth a read so you can make your own reasoned decision.

I am on holiday in Majorca soon and I am going to consult an English vet in Palma before I make my mind up. If it's dangerous I won't take him. 
See this Telegraph article about what can go wrong
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/global/main.jhtml?xml=/global/2004/05/17/npet16.xml

And the "for and against" article:

http://www.caninebehaviour.co.uk/public/europe.htm


----------



## patp

Hi Dora
We use a vet in Ardres a small town not far from Calais. I don't know how you feel about wild camping but we just camp in the town square for the night if necessary. The vet is actually in the same town square so it is very convenient and they do speak some English.

As regards the worry over serious diseases in Mediteranean countries, yes they are there but all you can do is be careful. Use the Scalibor collar, try to avoid going out at dawn and dusk when the midges are more active.

There are so many dogs going back and forth that I think we would have heard if it was necessary to worry any more than we already do!


Pat


----------



## hogan

*Re: Taking dog abroad: worth reading.*



henrypartridge said:


> A vet friend of mine has strongly advised me not to take my dog to Spain. Leishmaniasis , heartworm, Babesiosis and Ehrlichiosis are all very serious, nay fatal, and carried by sandflies (leishman) and ticks. Incubation time is 3 months to 3 years so vets are just starting to see numbers of dogs affected. I did a lot of internet searches and probably the best reasoned article I came across is linked below. (She did take her dog but in winter season.) I'm not preaching but it is worth a read so you can make your own reasoned decision.
> 
> I am on holiday in Majorca soon and I am going to consult an English vet in Palma before I make my mind up. If it's dangerous I won't take him.
> See this Telegraph article about what can go wrong
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/global/main.jhtml?xml=/global/2004/05/17/npet16.xml
> 
> And the "for and against" article:
> 
> http://www.caninebehaviour.co.uk/public/europe.htm[/
> 
> quote]
> 
> Its not that bad.It is dangerous yes but, We have lived here for 5 years with our dog and so have many of our friends.
> The biggest risk is for short haired dogs,If the temp is 20 or above at dawn or dusk.Do NOT let your dog go outside wait until it is past dawn or dusk.
> 
> Get into the habit of letting you dogs out for there do do before these times and always have the scalibour collar on them 24hrs a day.
> 
> Dont be swayed about the sand fly it has Nothing to do with sand,They are small mosquitos that live anywhere and almost to small to see.


----------



## henrypartridge

Thanks: that is good information. My plan is to spend September to March every year in Majorca but I am concerned about my dog. He's a Westie and of all the dogs that are reported as catching these nasties an alarming number sem to be Westies. I'm hoping the risks may not be so high at this cooler time of year. There is an English vet in Palma and I plan to speak to him about it.


----------



## hogan

henrypartridge said:


> Thanks: that is good information. My plan is to spend September to March every year in Majorca but I am concerned about my dog. He's a Westie and of all the dogs that are reported as catching these nasties an alarming number sem to be Westies. I'm hoping the risks may not be so high at this cooler time of year. There is an English vet in Palma and I plan to speak to him about it.


During that time of year you should have no problem with the sandfly virus.BUT Jan/Feb/Mar are the most dangerous times of the year for procssionary caterpillars. Keep a look out in pine trees for small white fluffy lumps in the branches,if you see any carry your dog away because even the ground that the caterpillars have walked on is dangerous to pets or animals.Also if you see black lines about a foot long on the roads this is where they have been and probably the group has been run over by a car.
Keep well clear.
In the very unlikely event of your pet coming into contact,the first symptoms are a mad urge to lick and bite the feet.At all cost prevent your pet from doing this then get them to a vet FAST.
But above all dont worry just be vigilant and have a good time.


----------



## Briarose

Hi whilst in Portugal I spoke to a lovely lady that had lived on the Algarve for several years and had kept dogs with no problem ref heartworm etc so long as you are aware of it (which I think we are all becoming more so esp due to MHF). I also spoke to a gentleman who was visiting a couple on the site and we had a discussion on this he too said be wary after dusk etc which for us was hard as it was dark just after 7pm. and the dogs need a wee wee but I would suspect easier during the summer months.

I think the best thing to do is be aware of all the things that can affect us and do the best we can to prevent it, whilst enjoying our pets travelling with us.


----------



## dora

Briarose said:


> Hi Dora I am a bit confused ref your post............we used the vets at Forges Les Eaux and it is approx a 2-3 hour drive from there to Calais.
> 
> I have his phone number if you need to make an appointment ? esp with it being a Saturday.
> 
> Or are you looking for another vet, the vet at Forges Les Eaux told me that next time I could bring my own Frontline if I wanted to.


Sorry about confusion, not sure why though, as we needed to visit vets Saturday morning and not travelling till Sunday night we didn't want anywhere too close to Calais. I did hear of a vets near Saumur but they only are open Saturday for emergencies,
Thanks for your answer, I think I have his telephone number from a previous message. However one of the main things I was trying to find out is, can you walk there from the Aire?


----------



## javea

Quote: "However one of the main things I was trying to find out is, can you walk there from the Aire?" 

You can walk if you are feeling fit but it is a bit of a long haul. If you drive past the surgery a few yards on the right is a car park which the vet told me you could use for a short period as long as it is not on Wednesday as that is market day and it would be full of farmers/animals, etc.


----------



## henrypartridge

I have a number of fact sheets on this subject including one from the English vet in Palma. If anyone would like one please PM me with your email adress and I'll email it with pleasure.


----------



## Briarose

Hi I need a favour folks. Firstly is there any vet that posts on the forum who can confirm what precautions etc to take before leaving the UK ref heartworm etc etc.

Secondly can anyone here actually ask their own vet the same question ? I have been to my own vets tonight for other things and asked what we need to do IF we go abroad again this year, and to be honest I don't feel I got that far Advantix was mentioned but I didn't really get a black and white answer................but then he isn't that well himself right now so may have other things on his mind.

Thirdly could I kindly ask that others that don't agree with taking dogs abroad start posting negative posts as I want to try to get some hard facts and advice for those that do actually choose to take their best mates with them................our own vet did say that some of the problems abroad could very soon be in the UK anyway due to climate change, so I feel pre warned is pre armed.

Many thanks on all three.


----------



## ardgour

Our vet is very clear about this - she is the daughter of a vet and her brother lives and works abroad (also a vet I think) so years of experience.
Our dog has been given Advocate (drops on the skin like advantix) one month prior to going abroad, then second dose as we go, monthly whilst away and one dose after leaving heartworm area (to mop up any remaining parasites). As we are away 3 weeks she just gets the one before, one when we go and one when we get back.
In addition she needs advantix every 2 weeks while away rather than the normal 4 weeks in this country. The increased frequency is because it is only effective against sandflies for 2 weeks and they carry leishmanneisis. Advantix is more effective against ticks than frontline and ticks are a problem in France/ spain.
There is a warning on the advocate about adverse reactions in collie type dogs - and we have a bearded collie - but the vet said make sure it is on the back of the neck where she can't lick it as it is ingestion of the chemical which has caused a problem in some dogs.
We did worry about giving her all this on top of a rabies jab but to be rational she gets regular advantix anyway because of the ticks in Scotland and I would rather she was covered for rabies because there are bats around here with bat lyssa virus (bat rabies) so if she picked up a dead or dying bat she would be at risk. That means she is only getting advocate as an extra so on balance probably worth it because she is so sociable she would be miserable in kennels.
Anyway we head off next week so will soon find out whether we would take her with us another time

Chris


----------



## wooly

http://freespace.virgin.net/passports.forpets/Vets in Europe.htm
Hi I dont know whether the above link will work to vets in europe, but we used one just south of Poitiers this summer, quiet village, park outside the door on the main street, they spoke English and used the Frontline and Drontal plus that we had taken. Cost 28 euros. We would use them again.


----------



## Sonesta

ardgour said:


> Our vet is very clear about this - she is the daughter of a vet and her brother lives and works abroad (also a vet I think) so years of experience.
> Our dog has been given Advocate (drops on the skin like advantix) one month prior to going abroad, then second dose as we go, monthly whilst away and one dose after leaving heartworm area (to mop up any remaining parasites). As we are away 3 weeks she just gets the one before, one when we go and one when we get back.
> In addition she needs advantix every 2 weeks while away rather than the normal 4 weeks in this country. The increased frequency is because it is only effective against sandflies for 2 weeks and they carry leishmanneisis. Advantix is more effective against ticks than frontline and ticks are a problem in France/ spain.
> There is a warning on the advocate about adverse reactions in collie type dogs - and we have a bearded collie - but the vet said make sure it is on the back of the neck where she can't lick it as it is ingestion of the chemical which has caused a problem in some dogs.
> We did worry about giving her all this on top of a rabies jab but to be rational she gets regular advantix anyway because of the ticks in Scotland and I would rather she was covered for rabies because there are bats around here with bat lyssa virus (bat rabies) so if she picked up a dead or dying bat she would be at risk. That means she is only getting advocate as an extra so on balance probably worth it because she is so sociable she would be miserable in kennels.
> Anyway we head off next week so will soon find out whether we would take her with us another time
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

We go off at the end of October for 7 weeks and we have 2 dogs.

Advantix and Advantage are exactly the preventative medication that my vetinary practice (after finally getting them to look further into these diseases) has now prescribed for our dogs during our trip away. However, it would seem that a lot of UK vets are quite ignorant to these diseases and know very little, if anything about them! I think the fact that more and more people are taking their dogs abroad with them nowadays - especially, since the introduction of the pet passport scheme that persoanlly I believe many of our UK vets should do a little bit more research into such dieseases, in order that they can properly advise their clients? Does anyone else agree?

Mind you I don't know what you were charged for this treatment? But to protect my two medium size, no heavier than 5kg dogs, for 7 weeks travel around the med, I have been charged £149! Now granted I can get the medication far, far cheaper when buying online but you obviously need a vets prescription to order them and I would be too embarrassed to ask our vets to issue me with a prescription so that I can buy what I need elsewhere! It would be embarassing knowing that they would realise what I was up to wouldn't it ? Me thinks they would probably not be too impressed and I would feel very uncomfortable about going back in the future. I know its a free world but I feel it would be cheeky of me to ask! 

Sue


----------



## madontour

Sue,

Don't you feel uncomfortable going toa vet who is prepared to rip you off with the price of the drugs??

They're not embarrassed about overcharging, why are you embarrassed about asking for a prescription? My guess is they'll offer to supply for a reduced price if they think you're going to go elsewhere. (my vet did)

Mike


----------



## ardgour

Can't remember the exact prices but the advantix is about £5 something a dose and the Advocate £7 something for a a dog weighing just over 15kg. For a 7 week trip I make that £55 per dog (by rounding up the prices) so your vet does seem a little on the pricey side. Having said that our vet is very reasonably priced - but excellent, just no frills
Chris


----------



## Briarose

madontour said:


> Sue,
> 
> Don't you feel uncomfortable going toa vet who is prepared to rip you off with the price of the drugs??
> 
> They're not embarrassed about overcharging, why are you embarrassed about asking for a prescription? My guess is they'll offer to supply for a reduced price if they think you're going to go elsewhere. (my vet did)
> 
> Mike


 Hi I use the same Vet as Sue and normally they are very very good with prices, in fact and not to go off topic but our previous dog an old yorkie got a grass seed in his leg (this was a couple of years ago) and we were away in March Cambs, so I had to see the vet there who charged me a whopping £250 to remove the seed with an operation and 2 hours care, when we arrived home I asked at the vets that Sue uses and it would have been just over a £100 there, in fact I had my two Welshies spayed and neutrered on the same day and it cost less for the two ops than the old yorkies leg did.

I am wondering if they might have made a mistake with the prices. I know I had my pet passport initially done at a different local vets before changing to the one Sue uses and when I got my 2nd Welsh the passport was quite a lot cheaper.


----------



## Sonesta

madontour said:


> Sue,
> 
> Don't you feel uncomfortable going toa vet who is prepared to rip you off with the price of the drugs??
> 
> They're not embarrassed about overcharging, why are you embarrassed about asking for a prescription? My guess is they'll offer to supply for a reduced price if they think you're going to go elsewhere. (my vet did)
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Well I'm not too happy at being charged so much more than it would have been online but seeing as my veterinary practice went to a lot of trouble on my behalf to find out all about the 2 diseases in question and to enquire what medication my dogs would require, I couldn't then turn around and then ask them to write me out a prescription so that I could go and purchase it elsewhere could I? To me that would have seemed very cheeky of me and as much as I appreciate a bargain, I also accept that maybe a small veterinary practice based in a small seaside town, cannot realistically compete with a major internet website with a worldwide market audience can they and as such, they will not be buying in the bulk quantities that such an organisation will be doing? Of course the buying power of such organisations are so much greater than that of a small business and by buying in bulk, they will be receiving healthy discounts which, obviously can be passed on to their customers?

Fortunately, threads like this can inform others of what is needed when travelling around the medittaranean with our pets and maybe others can benefit from the information we have come across and here is a link to a website selling products at a discounted rate but just remember that before you can order such medication for your pets you will require a signed prescription from your vet first. http://www.365vet.co.uk/index.htm

Sue


----------



## Briarose

Sonesta said:


> madontour said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue,
> 
> Don't you feel uncomfortable going toa vet who is prepared to rip you off with the price of the drugs??
> 
> They're not embarrassed about overcharging, why are you embarrassed about asking for a prescription? My guess is they'll offer to supply for a reduced price if they think you're going to go elsewhere. (my vet did)
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> Well I'm not too happy at being charged so much more than it would have been online but seeing as my veterinary practice went to a lot of trouble on my behalf to find out all about the 2 diseases in question and to enquire what medication my dogs would require, I couldn't then turn around and then ask them to write me out a prescription so that I could go and purchase it elsewhere could I? To me that would have seemed very cheeky of me and as much as I appreciate a bargain, I also accept that maybe a small veterinary practice based in a small seaside town, cannot realistically compete with a major internet website with a worldwide market audience can they and as such, they will not be buying in the bulk quantities that such an organisation will be doing? Of course the buying power of such organisations are so much greater than that of a small business and by buying in bulk, they will be receiving healthy discounts which, obviously can be passed on to their customers?
> 
> Fortunately, threads like this can inform others of what is needed when travelling around the medittaranean with our pets and maybe others can benefit from the information we have come across and here is a link to a website selling products at a discounted rate but just remember that before you can order such medication for your pets you will require a signed prescription from your vet first. http://www.365vet.co.uk/index.htm
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

 Hi Sue just to recap as I know this morning you said they didn't seem to know much............who has checked this all out ? and where did they get the info from ? I know when I spoke to the vet last night he seemed very unsure about it all.


----------



## Sonesta

Briarose said:


> Hi Sue just to recap as I know this morning you said they didn't seem to know much............who has checked this all out ? and where did they get the info from ? I know when I spoke to the vet last night he seemed very unsure about it all.


Hi Nette,

The receptionist was called Becky I think and she seemed to be the one ringing around everywhere for me. She called me back 2 or 3 times throughout the morning to check certain details out etc and she was very good actually. She did speak to Mr Coleman a few times too I think to verify a few things but I get the impression she also telephoned the local DEFRA office in Lincoln plus the pharmacutical company where the practice must purchase their prescription drugs from.

Sue


----------



## Briarose

Hi yes I know Becky in fact I told her to have a look on MHF ref Rita's post and the letter from Defra............I thought she might like to read it.

She is a lovely girl and I feel will go far in time.


----------



## Sonesta

Briarose said:


> Hi yes I know Becky in fact I told her to have a look on MHF ref Rita's post and the letter from Defra............I thought she might like to read it.
> 
> She is a lovely girl and I feel will go far in time.


Yes she was very helpful Nette and went to a lot of effort to find out all she could about this for me. You cannot ask more than that from a person can you and yes I think with a willingness like that, the young lady will do well and will be a definite asset to the practice.

Well ........ now that my doggies are all sorted out I am starting to get all excited now about going away, so I suppose I had better book my ferry tickets soon hadn't I?

Sue x


----------



## Briarose

Hi Sue for info could you post what and when you have to use the drops etc whilst away and on return..........I know the weight of the dogs too affects the dosage.


----------



## locovan

*pets abroad*

You are worrying me here for Im going to Benidorm as my son lives there now and we are taking our dog for the first time.
His passport comes through Nov so we are going out in Feb 2009 for 2 months.
I was worried about finding a vet (english speaking) but I never knew there were dangers in the insect life to watch for so thanks for all the warnings.
I would like a telephone number of the vets (nearest to the tunnel) but also of one in Benidorm.
Any other advice would be welcome so that we relax about him.


----------



## Briarose

*Re: pets abroad*



locovan said:


> You are worrying me here for Im going to Benidorm as my son lives there now and we are taking our dog for the first time.
> His passport comes through Nov so we are going out in Feb 2009 for 2 months.
> I was worried about finding a vet (english speaking) but I never knew there were dangers in the insect life to watch for so thanks for all the warnings.
> I would like a telephone number of the vets (nearest to the tunnel) but also of one in Benidorm.
> Any other advice would be welcome so that we relax about him.


Hi you need to see your vet here one month before departure for advantix and advocate, I have just spoken to my vets and that is what they recommend, read back a few posts and it seems that is the general way of thinking now.

We use the vet at Forges it is a couple of hours away from Calais but then you do have that 24 hour window to adhere to and so Forges is just about right rather than being stuck in Calais, he is wonderful and truly cares for dogs and speaks wonderful english. To be honest I can't recommend him enough and plus he charges reasonable prices see the other topics on Patrick.


----------



## locovan

*pets abroad*

Thank you so much.
Have you got the address so that we can enter it on the Satnav.


----------



## Briarose

The following link also gives lots of info
http://www.caninebehaviour.co.uk/public/europe.htm

Mods please could we sticky this topic as it is really important info for folks travelling with dogs.


----------



## wooly

*Vets in Europe*

Hi, Posted this before , but it is very useful website for finding vets in france, who are used to doing Pet pasport treatments, including their telephone numbers.
I cant understand why anyone would want to waste a day of their holiday sat in Calais waiting for the 24/48 hour deadline. We used one south of Poiters in a quiet village, parked outside, having booked an apppointment the day before on the mobile --- yes they did speak English, better than my French! Good Luck, Dont Worry
Link - http://freespace.virgin.net/passports.forpets/Vets in Europe.htm


----------



## Briarose

*Re: pets abroad*



locovan said:


> Thank you so much.
> Have you got the address so that we can enter it on the Satnav.


Hi I don't have the exact address but he was such a lovely man that I would def use him in the future for info he is in Forges Les Eaux and the telephone number is 02 35 90 55 55 he also said it would be ok to take our own frontline treatment with us (his suggestion) we found the surgery easily accesible too which was a big bonus.

If you do phone please ask to speak to Patrick as the receptionist can't speak english............do a google search for Patrick Pattyn vet for the exact address.


----------



## missmollie

*Rabies Vaccination*

Hi our vet has sent us a reminder for Mollies rabies vaccination, in her passport the expirary date of her last one is 2010. I rang DEFRA and they confirmed this is acceptable but the vet is unsure.
Anyone know for certain who is right as I don't want to give her more injections than neccesary but I also don't want any problems when we return from our holidays next year.


----------



## locovan

*dogs abroad*

My vet asked me how long I was taking him for I said 3 months to which he replied "oh then he will need to have another rabies Jab when you get back"
I said so it only lasts for 3 months he said "oh no if you only go for 2 months then it wont expire for 3 Years????
Where is the sense in that?


----------



## Briarose

*Re: Rabies Vaccination*



missmollie said:


> Hi our vet has sent us a reminder for Mollies rabies vaccination, in her passport the expirary date of her last one is 2010. I rang DEFRA and they confirmed this is acceptable but the vet is unsure.
> Anyone know for certain who is right as I don't want to give her more injections than neccesary but I also don't want any problems when we return from our holidays next year.


 Hi you need to be posting on the other thread click on this link
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-17312-0.html the info from Defra is there as posted by Rita, I took my two dogs with me last year and must admit someone scared me to death by saying I wouldn't get back in to the UK as Rolo was over the year but under the two years as stated on his passport, anyway I worried and worried until I spoke to Patrick the vet at Forges and he told me not to worry, once at Calais (Eurotunnel) I asked again and was assured that they go by the expiry date on the passport, I had no problems at all...........remember though that when having the booster at the required time you must not go one day over the expiry date otherwise you have to start all over again. We met a couple in Portugal who had friends that should have travelled with them, but sadly couldn't go as their dog was ill from having a booster for rabies before it was actually required, they had a two year expiry but had the booster before 12 months were up...........apparently they had a on going case with their vet for misinforming them, I also met others who again had a two year expiry on their passports and had travelled with no problems, I would suggest you do as Rita did and get DEFRA to put this in writing for you to take with you.

LOCOVAN again we are on the wrong thread but I think I can answer your question SOME countries have different requirements so if you reside say in France for three months or more the rules change hence the three months coming into it, however I can't understand him saying you would require the jab on return, I would suggest you ring DEFRA as when I phoned they stated they go on the expiry date on the passport unless you reside in other countries for three months or more. I think this is possibly why your vet is quoting the two and three months...........although the part about it lasting two and three months doesn't make any sense at all, as I presume you wouldn't just have had it done before you set off. If you reside in some countries France etc you need to have an annual booster.

I wish all the vets would get their facts straight and it seems to me some of them need to read up on this etc (might be good for them to even read MHF :wink: ) the vet in Forges France knew exactly what he was talking about without even having to look things up, our UK vets really need to do the same now that more and more pets are travelling with us................my other dog has a three year expiry on her passport and with her we are now over the one year but not over two years, so I do intend to check again with DEFRA ref a three year expiry date.


----------



## locovan

*dogs abroad*

Hi Briarose.
When my dog had his jab 5 months ago the vet said that the rules were crazy.
He did say that if you go out of the country for 3 months then I would have to start all over again.
If I go for 2 months then it will last for 3 years.
It didnt make sense so Im going for 2 months now.


----------



## Briarose

*Re: dogs abroad*



locovan said:


> Hi Briarose.
> When my dog had his jab 5 months ago the vet said that the rules were crazy.
> He did say that if you go out of the country for 3 months then I would have to start all over again.
> If I go for 2 months then it will last for 3 years.
> It didnt make sense so Im going for 2 months now.


 Hi I don't think you would have to start over again, but I think if you went for 3 months you would have to adhere to a yearly vaccine, best thing you could do is email DEFRA.............I really don't think that if your dog was vaccinated only 5 months ago you would have to have it done again, thats crazy. I would email DEFRA or phone and ask them to explain that.

As I said prev I asked at Calais and they def told me they go by the expiry date on the passport.


----------



## locovan

*dogs abroad*

Hi I have been reading the other link and I understand what you are saying now:-* Quote*
*Do also remember that if you plan to be in France for more than 3 months then the 1 year rule applies. Pets are counted as being resident in the country if you are there for 3 months or more and subject to their regulations. *This is where the vet is muddled.
I will tell him when I pick up Loius passport Nov 20th.
I wish they would sticky this subject.
Thankyou for all your help.
Mavis


----------



## boggy

I have been reading this thread with interest, could some explain the need for the Scallibor Collar? Is it for protection against prossesionary caterpillars

Many thanks


----------



## locovan

*dogs abroad*

My Son has just sent me this from Spain :roll: 
No ticks now till end of march tick season april to september

nicky (his Girl Friend)never had a problem and she kept horses dogs cats and other animals for 6 years

We can put x spot on dog will combat ticks and other things and a collar lasts 3 months and it ain't season for sand flies and ticks and the heartworm comes from un vaccinated farm dogs coz it comes from the cattle

So it seems to me as long as we are careful and do all the right things and dont go to Pine Forests as thats where those catapillars nest in the trees we should enjoy our holidays with our pets.
Only my neighbour has just put his dog in kennels and the dog came home very ill.
It has cost a fortune in Vet fees to get him back to normal.
So we have to be careful in what ever choice we make.


----------



## locovan

*dogs abroad*

http://www.intervet.co.uk/products_public/scalibor_collar/010_overview.asp

just found this the coller is for tic's and flees

http://facultyweb.cortland.edu/fitzgerald//PineProcessionary.html

You can find every thing on a computer what would we do without them now :roll:

just found this
Another sign that winter is approaching is that the local environment ministry is to undertake, during October, a programme of fumigation of forest areas in a bid to combat the "plague" of processionary caterpillars. The moths that are responsible for the caterpillars, the same moths that those bags you see hanging off trees are supposed to capture, are probably not the target for the biological bacterial insecticide to be used; rather, one presumes, it will be directed at the eggs the moths lay. Whatever. The spraying is to be done by light aircraft, so when you wonder why there are low-flying planes this autumn this will be the reason. The caterpillars are not only harmful to trees, they can be extremely unpleasant if they come into contact with human skin, so anything that gets rid of the damn things is to be welcomed. However, pine trees are not confined to forest areas alone. There's great big one in the neighbour's garden, and several in the streets just in the immediate area. Keep wearing those hoodies in February and March in case a procession falls off and marches along your neck - it is the caterpillar's hairs that emit the toxin which, generally no worse than a wasp or bee sting, can be more serious for some.


----------



## boggy

Thanks for the additional information it has made interesting reading. I am still some what concerned that if your vet prescribes Advantix and Advantage for the treatment of heartworm and ticks, why the need for the Scalibor collar?


----------



## kennyo

while in Portugal the vet recomend a Scallibor Collared for the mosquito since then have used all over europe


----------



## locovan

*dogs abroad*

*while in Portugal the vet recommend a Scallibor Collared for the mosquito since then have used all over europe*

Thanks for putting us right as that makes sense mosquito's are a nuisance
The poor dogs by the time I get him out there I will have him all wrapped up and so protected he wont be able to move :ffxi1:


----------



## Briarose

Hi if you have the advantix and advocate you don't need a collar too.

The vet in Portugal (Portimao) when I went to see him in the third week of Feb suggested that I did need to treat for both heartworm and ticks, he said that he had to do a blood test before he could give the dogs the heartworm tablet as if they had already contracted heartworm to then give a tablet could be fatal, the blood test was done there and then and he then gave them a tablet each, at that point he told me that had the dogs been living in Portugal he would then have prescribed a tablet one a month for every month of the year.

Another couple we met had been to see a vet in northern Portugal and again she advised the same for those travelling down to the south (all areas) this too was on our way down so around the 18th Feb the couple were def planning on using the collar just as soon as in the Algarve area.

I know my friend Sonesta phoned around several vets recently ready for their forthcoming trip and even though in winter I don't think any said don't use any treatment (will get her to confirm in the next day or two on here) she then rang DEFRA and in turn the vets here phoned DEFRA for confirmation of what to use and when.

Our vet is the same as Sonesta's and has since advised me of the same, at no point as anyone said you don't need to use these things in the winter months, so this is an interesting point and one that needs looking into in depth , one lady that we met resided in the Algarve every winter taking her dog with her, and insisted that I see a vet straight away to get cover for the heartworm etc...........I then took them to the vet in Portimao and had the advise/treatment that I have just posted about.


----------



## Briarose

> We can put x spot on dog will combat ticks and other things and a collar lasts 3 months and it ain't season for sand flies and ticks and the heartworm comes from un vaccinated farm dogs coz it comes from the cattle


 From what I was told the heartworm starts with a bite and the larvae etc works its way into the heart and is very serious.........I am not saying your Son's info is wrong but we really really need to get this info totally right for everyone to travel without worry (me included LOL) have a look at this link.
http://www.dog-toy.co.uk/dogarticles/?article=1049


----------



## locovan

*dogs abroad*

http://www.dog-toy.co.uk/dogarticles/?article=1049
eek !!!!
Im amazed at this I have saved it in my favourites as I didnt know of heart worms coming from mosquito bites.
I expect with the Global warming we will really have to become aware of these things in this country soon.
Great advice from this thread as I have learnt so much thanks to all of you.


----------



## AlanVal

we just got our Scalibor collar today no mention of lasting only 3 months it says on it ticks 5/6 months sandflies 5/6 months and mosquitoes 6 months. collar cost around £13
We have out one a yearly booster for the rabies the passport says 3 yrs but some countries eg Spain if you stay for more than 3 months insist on it being done yearly.We talked to out vet and he said it won`t harm the dog at all to have it done every year.i don't like putting chemicals into her if she doesn't need them.
We also use Frontline every 4 weeks,We have used the Frontline and scalibour collar up till now and no problems .

We saw the caterpillars and not just in the pine woods they were crossing the roads long lines of them we just make sure the dog is on her lead and not running around by herself , though I saw plenty letting letting their dogs run around off lead in the woods .

Val


----------



## Briarose

AlanVal said:


> we just got our Scalibor collar today no mention of lasting only 3 months it says on it ticks 5/6 months sandflies 5/6 months and mosquitoes 6 months. collar cost around £13
> We have out one a yearly booster for the rabies the passport says 3 yrs but some countries eg Spain if you stay for more than 3 months insist on it being done yearly.We talked to out vet and he said it won`t harm the dog at all to have it done every year.i don't like putting chemicals into her if she doesn't need them.
> We also use Frontline every 4 weeks,We have used the Frontline and scalibour collar up till now and no problems .
> 
> We saw the caterpillars and not just in the pine woods they were crossing the roads long lines of them we just make sure the dog is on her lead and not running around by herself , though I saw plenty letting letting their dogs run around off lead in the woods .
> 
> Val


 Hi Val it is this staying three months that seems to be confusing folk, (how do they know you have been there three months :?: ) however like I said in a previous post we did meet a couple in Portugal whose friends should have been with them, they had a dog and due to it being given another vaccination before due, it had suffered side effects and they were unable to travel, at that time they had an on going case with their vet for the wrong advice..........I would assume that the spanish/french vaccine etc is just for one year, as against our two/three year vaccine here in the UK. I don't understand this other countries requiring it yearly as if it is OK to travel on the expiry date at Calais who checks in the meantime :?: esp as no one seems to worry on the borders or at any point from leaving the UK

Did your own vet order and supply the collar and did he say you needed any heartworm tablets/blood test too as the vet in Portimao was quite clear that we needed the collar and the tablet, and also the blood test to make sure there wasn't already a problem.

Just out of interest have you read Rita's post and the reply from Defra
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-17312-0.html


----------



## boggy

Had a appointments at the vets today to get the dog medication before we travel to Spain and Portugal in November for 4 months. The vet checked weight, heart, teeth, eyes and ears.
Prescription was for 4 months supply of Advantix to be taken at the start of November and 6 month supply Advantage also start Novemeber but continue for 1 additional month on return to the UK.

As I understand the medication, Advantage is for all those nasty bugs including mosquitos

Consultation lasted all of 10min……………………….Total Bill £77.20 I nearly fell over :evil:


----------



## AlanVal

Expensive hobby these little darlings lol  but we wouldn't be without them.......

Val


----------



## locovan

*dogs abroad*

The rabies and chipping £90.00 then £75.00 for blood test 
I have been told that by the time I have finished it will have cost about £300.00 for the whole process of getting the dogs passport.
Is that true???
I think he would have better of staying at home with slippers on and frozen dinners and the Telly on where he could watch Dog Whisperer to his hearts content and not worry about catching anything. 
. opcorn: :toothy1:


----------



## kennyo

Hi locovan 

Dont forget you have to pay every time you return to the Uk 
vet £30 - 60
ferry - euro tunnell £30


----------



## locovan

Oh yes Kennyo i had forgotten that thanks.


----------



## Briarose

boggy said:


> Had a appointments at the vets today to get the dog medication before we travel to Spain and Portugal in November for 4 months. The vet checked weight, heart, teeth, eyes and ears.
> Prescription was for 4 months supply of Advantix to be taken at the start of November and 6 month supply Advantage also start Novemeber but continue for 1 additional month on return to the UK.
> 
> As I understand the medication, Advantage is for all those nasty bugs including mosquitos
> 
> Consultation lasted all of 10min……………………….Total Bill £77.20 I nearly fell over :evil:


 Looks like your vet has prescribed the same then as ours and Sonest's it is interesting to get the facts together.

By the way did your vet mention the three month rule and the rabies booster as I notice you are going for more than three months ?


----------



## littlenell

We have not been abroad yet with our girl, but our vet says they are changing their UK worming recommendation to using milbemax and similar types (dependant on breed and any other issues etc) as the spread of heartworm is getting so much closer to UK.


----------



## Briarose

littlenell said:


> We have not been abroad yet with our girl, but our vet says they are changing their UK worming recommendation to using milbemax and similar types (dependant on breed and any other issues etc) as the spread of heartworm is getting so much closer to UK.


Hi if you happen to go to your vets in the near future could you ask him/her what they recommend for the prevention of heartworm ?

I have just been reading this link http://www.poolhousevets.co.uk/companion_passport.html which seems to have some good info.


----------



## henrypartridge

*LEISHMANIOSIS :Advice from a vet in Majorca*

LEISHMANIOSIS CANINA

Leishmaniosis canina, the name I've learnt here or canine Leishmaniasis in English, is the plague of Mallorca. I knew it well after working here for only a few weeks, because unfortunately it is so common. This disease does not yet exist in the UK, but 2 years ago, on the verge of coming here, I went to a lecture about "Imported Diseases in the UK". In this very interesting lecture, which was very relevant because of the increased movement of pets and the pet passport scheme, I really became aware of Leishmaniosis. We had been taught about it at University, but it didn't occur "here" in the UK, so the details were filed away in our memories! In the "Imported Diseases" lecture we were told that it is a serious, or even fatal disease of dogs, (very, very rare in cats). It affects dogs over a huge area of Mediterranean Europe, (Spain, Portugal, France, Italy, Malta, Greece, Turkey, Israel, Egypt, Libia, Morrocco, etc), the Middle East and many tropical and subtropical areas of the world. The disease is spread via the bite of a mosquito, not the normal mosquito, but a very specific, small mosquito called a sand fly, or proper name Phlebotomus. The sand fly cannot survive in the cold UK, but having said this, the average temperature only needs to rise by 1 degree C, and we will have sandflies and probably Lesihmaniosis in the south of England.
The causal agent or "bug" which causes the disease is a protozoa, a type of single cell, mobile organism.

What are the common symptoms?
In Mallorca, dogs will become exposed to the disease almost immediately, hence it is important to take protective measures even if your dog is only here for a 2 week holiday! (see later). Some dogs develop immunity, some catch the disease but do not show signs until years later (up to 6 years later have been reported), and others develop the disease and show the signs. Signs include weight loss without loss of appetite, dandruff, plus or minus scratching, non healing wounds.

What should I do if I think my dog has Leishmaniosis?
Obviously you should take him to your vet as soon as possible. We can do blood tests and sometimes it is necessary to do even more accurate bone marrow tests, to see if they have the disease.

C/. Arquitecto Francisco Casas,17. 07181 Calvià. Tel: 971 40 44 59 Móvil: 680 417 828 www.palmavet.com

Unfortunately there is no 100% cure, but the sooner the diagnosis is made, the better they respond to the treatment. There are probably hundreds of dogs who live long, happy lives with on going treatment in Mallorca.

What dose the treatment involve?
Most vets start with a course of daily injections combined with tablets. Usually the tablets are continued for life, but this depends on each individual. Sometimes vitamins and special diets are needed to support the liver or kidneys, because the disease can attach these organs.

What is the life cycle of the parasite?
In the dog the parasite lives in a type of white blood cell in the skin, blood and various organs. When a sandfly bites an infected dog it gets a dose of the bug. In the stomach of the sandfly they change form and stick to the stomach wall. They divide and a few days later the stomach of the sandfly is full of parasites. The next time the fly bites, it injects a dose of the parasites into the skin of the new dog. Here it changes form again and if the dog is unlucky, spreads throughout their body.

Can we humans catch the disease from an infected dog?
Yes, but the risk is very, very low and the illness can be treated easily in humans. The incidence is very low and usually restricted to people with low immunity, e.g. people with AIDS or people receiving immunosuppressive drugs.

What do we know about the sandfly?
It is a fly very small 2.5-3mm long, it does not buzz like a mosquito, they are brown and have 2 pairs of wings. They hide in cracks and crevices during the day and only come out at dusk, all night until dawn. They are more prevalent in areas of the city where there are trees and gardens and the wooded areas of the island. The female lays eggs which go through stages of larvae and chrysalises before adults emerge 10days later, if conditions are right. Usually they feed off sap of trees and plants. Only the female sucks blood before laying her eggs. Therefore it is only the female which spreads the disease. The flies like the warm mediterranean nights. The usually bite outside, but sometimes come inside. They live and are active mainly from spring to autumn.

C/. Arquitecto Francisco Casas,17. 07181 Calvià. Tel: 971 40 44 59 Móvil: 680 417 828 www.palmavet.com

How can I protect my dog?
Knowing the above we can try and avoid walking our dogs in the evening and early morning. This is a pain because it is at these times when the temperature is a little cooler! Allowing them to sleep inside over night will reduce the chances of them getting bitten. To protect them further inside we recommend plug-in antimosquito devices.

Also very importantly, there is a type of collar which has been shown to be very useful at repelling the flies and thus reducing the rate of infections.
There are also several spot- on preparations which help protect, BUT unfortunately nothing is 100% effective.

There is also research regarding a vaccination, but as yet it has no proven to be safe enough nor effective enough.

If you have any questions regarding any of the above please do not hesitate to speak with us.

Nick Murgatroyd BVsc MRCVS, Clinica Veterinaria Bendinat, Plaza Bendinat (new motorway exit Bendinat). Tel 971 40 44 59.

C/. Arquitecto Francisco Casas,17. 07181 Calvià. Tel: 971 40 44 59 Móvil: 680 417 828 www.palmavet.com


----------



## henrypartridge

*Taking your dog abroad: good advice*

I'll be leaving the forum soon, my membership is expiring and finances stopped my purchase of a motorhome. Had to go back to towing: thanks credit crunch etc. No matter. I've sent this article to several members: I think it's the best balanced advice I've seen so I am posting it here in the hope it will be beneficial to members in the future. good luck to all!!

TAKING YOUR DOGS ABROAD - UPDATE

Many of you have emailed to thank me for providing clear, comprehensible info about the risks of taking a dog to Europe. If I have helped any of you to make an informed decision, then I am delighted! I have also received many enquiries as to whether I took my own dogs to Spain, as planned, and if so, how they fared. 
The answer is yes, my flat coat and long haired dachsund spent five months living an idyllic life in the mountains, just north of Madrid. Spain is very lax about footpaths and private property so every day we walked for miles in beautiful countryside with only the occasional cow to worry about. We saw no signs of processionary caterpillars but I confined our pine forest walking to well monitored trails. Many people have asked me whether an old dog can adapt to a new life abroad: I can only say that my 13 year old dachsund didn't turn a hair. In fact, I was amazed at their adaptability: our first night in their new home, they simply got into their bed and fell fast asleep!

I sought out a vet that I liked as soon as I arrived and I was grateful that I had done so. My dachsund was savaged by a Spanish dog and he owes his survival not only to the skill of the Spanish vet but also to the speed with which he was seen. If I had had to waste time searching for a vet at the time of the incident, he would have died. My vet told me that Spanish village dogs are a major problem for both humans and dogs; they tend to be large, aggressive and completely unsocialised. As a result, many Spanish are, understandably, terrified of dogs and this meant curbing my flat coat's excessive enthusiasm for strangers!

The other reason it is important to sort out a vet soon after arrival is so that the microchips can be registered in your new locality in the event that the dogs disappear.

The only other vet treatment my dogs needed was to remove grass seeds from their ears. Again, this is always a problem in Spain - my neighbours' dogs have all had operations to remove grass seeds from paws, ears and eyes - and it is particularly bad at the moment since the country is experiencing its worst drought for 60 years.

They wore their Scalibor collars all the time and on the vet's advice, I changed them after three months despite the manufacturers' claims that they are effective for up to six months. They were also treated with Frontline and Program Plus. The UK requires a rabies booster every 2 years but Spain recommends a booster every year (and it is mandatory for French residents, as opposed to holidaymakers).

I took my dogs out in February when the temperature was minus 16C - which gave them plenty of time to acclimatise to the heat. Although we left at the end of June, the temperatures were already in the 30s. The dachsund positively revelled in the heat but the flat coat suffered. I would have been seriously worried about him if I had intended staying on in July and August. And never, ever would I consider taking him to a Mediterranean country for a fortnight's summer holiday…..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TAKING YOUR DOGS ABROAD - ORIGINAL ARTICLE
There I was, basking under an azuline Castilian sun, a glass of vino and plate of chorizo at hand, happily reading Perros de Caza. (This is an excellent Spanish magazine devoted solely to hunting dogs). Suddenly I was confronted by disgustingly detailed pictures of diseased dogs with the type of lesions that ensured my chorizo remained uneaten. Whilst I am far from fluent, my ability to read and write Spanish is reasonable and so I painstakingly translated the articles about leishmaniasis, dirofilariarsis, babesiosis and ehrlichiosis. I had never heard of these diseases and my horror mounted as, like thousands of others, I was planning on buying a house in Spain and taking my dogs out there for several weeks a time.

Once home, I embarked on further research. My area of expertise is psychology, the modification of canine behaviour in particular, not veterinary science. But although I may be a psychologist, I am also a devoted - some might say, neurotic - dog owner. The thought that I might inadvertently cause the death of my dogs by taking them to Europe was more than I could bear. So the need to venture into the territory of pathology was powerful and personal.

My colleagues and I conducted a survey into experiences dog owners travelling to and from Europe with their dogs under the Pet Travel Scheme (PETS) an attempt to assess the risk factors involved. We were interested in both sides of the problem: on the one hand, the views and advice of vets and on the other, the experiences of dog owners. The results were a shocking eye opener. The vast majority of vets readily admitted that they were unfamiliar with diseases endemic in other parts of the world and would be unlikely to recognise the symptoms if they were faced with them; although those in the south of England were better informed than their northern colleagues, presumably because more of their clients travel. In fairness to vets, they are constantly bombarded with new information on diseases and drugs, courses and seminars and there are only so many hours in their day.

We found that 92% of dog owners taking their dogs on holiday to European countries were given no advice at all about exotic diseases and preventative measures and in four cases were actually given inaccurate advice. Those who were better informed had garnered their information from the internet or a European vet - not their UK vet. Some of the stories we heard ended in tragedy and the owners admitted that if they had known of the risks they would never have taken their dogs abroad. Many had believed that the rabies vaccination together with tapeworm and tick treatment before re-entry were sufficient protection for their dogs. One owner summed it up "I thought the whole idea of the PETS scheme was the ensure the health and safety of dogs travelling." But these regulations aim only to minimise the risk of the importation of certain diseases into the UK and the protection of the resident population - not the travelling dog.

Many owners have been completely unaware that their dogs were at risk of exposure to several vector-borne parasitic diseases exotic to this country but widespread in many parts of Europe. Exotic is not normally a term associated with Europe but as Dr Jackie Barber, a veterinary parasitologist at Liverpool University, points out, "for animals it is as though they were travelling to somewhere like Africa."

PETS was introduced in February 2000 to allow animals to travel to Europe without the need for quarantine. By June 2002, some 59,000 cats and dogs had entered the UK from mainland Europe. The scheme now includes North America and as many as 150,000 pets were expected to travel this year. Initially our interest lay in those who take their dogs on holiday to Europe but we also received responses from those who had entered the UK on a permanent basis with dogs from other countries. (One US vet advised a couple against importing their dog to the UK via a qualifying six month stay in France because she thought the flight would be too stressful. She made no mention of any diseases!). We also received responses from those who had "rescued" dogs from countries like Greece: a situation with potentially ruinous costs in terms of both finance and heartbreak.

I have no pretensions to being a vet or exotic disease expert; instead what follows is an outline of the risks you run if you take your dog to some European countries - in layman's language.

Leishmaniasis

This disease is endemic in Spain, Portugal, southern and western France, Italy, Greece, Malta, Corsica, Crete, the Canaries and the Balearics. It is spread by sandflies - for a brief moment my spirits soared as I intend taking my dogs to central Spain, hundreds of miles from a beach - but they were quickly dashed because the name refers to the appearance rather than the habitat since they favour wooded areas and gardens. Sandflies are at their most active between May and October between dusk and dawn, feeding on blood. The worst possible time is at the end of the summer/beginning of autumn when the sand fly population includes a proportion of old flies that have taken one or more blood meals and may therefore be infected.

Estimates suggest that in endemic sites in suitable weather conditions, the number of sand fly bites per dog per hour may exceed 100. The disease may develop any time from three months to several years after infection; symptoms include skin problems such as lesions, loss of weight, eye disease, lameness and often kidney failure. During the course of the disease there is a generalised spreading of the parasite and most organs will be colonised (spleen, lymph nodes, bone marrow, liver, pancreas, testicles, lungs, eyes, joints and bones).

As yet, there is no vaccine available and treatment is difficult, costly and rarely results in a complete cure. Prevention is the key. Scalibor collars (Intervet) impregnated with deltamethrin can reduce sand fly bites by as much as 90%. They work by slowly releasing the insecticide into the dog's skin; they also provide limited protection against fleas and ticks. The collars are available through your vet in the UK, should be worn for two weeks prior to departure and are effective for up to six months - i.e. a complete sand fly season. Adverse reactions to the collars appear to be rare although in one Italian study involving 350 dogs, one started vomiting and another developed a skin reaction. In addition, dogs should be kept inside during the vulnerable hours of darkness and burning coils or plug-in insect repellents can also help. It seems that sand flies are reluctant to fly very high so your dog will be safer living upstairs.

I have spoken to many Spanish dog owners who all know about leishmaniasis - unlike their English counterparts - but I have yet to find one using a collar. However it is important to remember that these Spanish dogs may have developed a level of immunity denied to ours. Certainly "contamination" with leishmaniasis may be more frequent than previously thought but for various reasons, not all contacts lead to an established infection.

One should also be aware that leishmaniasis is a zoonotic disease (i.e. transmissible to humans): the World Health Organisation regards it as a severe public health problem with an estimated global prevalence of 12 million cases and an annual incidence of between 1.5 and 2 million cases a year. Last year a British pensioner died from leishmaniasis after a sand fly bite while on holiday in Tenerife. The disease may also be spread by blood and other secretions and so theoretically could be transmitted dog to dog.

Dirofilariasis (or heartworm)

These are large roundworms that take up residence in the heart and large blood vessels causing heart failure and breathing difficulties. Spread by as many as 30 different species of mosquito, the disease is common in Spain, southern France (although it has been seen as far north as Brittany) and Italy. Areas reporting particularly high levels of infection include Italy (the Po valley is known to be hyper-endemic), Madeira and the Canaries. There is no vaccine and once the worms are in the heart - one dog may have as many as 300 worms - it is a difficult disease to treat. Diagnosis can be made by blood test while clinical symptoms include a soft, dry cough, shortness of breath, weakness, nervousness, listlessness and loss of stamina. Prevention is the answer by staying indoors at night, insect repellents and the use of drugs such as Stronghold as a spot-on treatment or Program Plus (tablets). The drugs should be given a month before departure and continued for a short while after return. It is also well known that Vitamin B1 thiamine, which is present in Marmite, works as a mosquito and sand fly repellent. But before you dollop it over your dog's food, check first with your vet because this is a very salty spread!

Babesiosis

This is a disease of the red blood cells spread by ticks. It occurs in most southern European countries but is particularly widespread in most regions of France and has been seen as far north as Paris and parts of Belgium, Germany and the Netherlands. There is no vaccine available in the UK and complete cures are rare, possibly because in many cases the onset and death are so rapid - within two to three weeks of exposure to ticks.

Prevention is by the use of a suitable spray, collar or spot-on treatment such as Frontline or Advantix which claims to also offer protection against sandflies and mosquitoes; avoiding rough ground and forests especially where other animals graze, and checking over the coat - especially around the face, chest and front legs - daily and removing any ticks. Fingers or tweezers can be used but there is a danger of leaving some of it behind so a tick remover is recommended. They come in two sizes, for small unengorged ticks as well as the larger ones.

Ehrlichiosis

Widespread in Mediterranean countries - the highest prevalence areas include Portugal, Italy and Spain - as well as parts of Germany, Belgium and Holland, this disease is also spread by ticks so the above preventative measures apply. Transmission occurs within one or two days of attachment, affecting the white blood cells. After a fever some dogs recover completely while others develop problems with their immune system and bleeding disorders.

So how great is the risk of these diseases? Or is it just scaremongering?

Between March and August 2003, vets reported six cases of leishmaniasis, five of babesiosis and three of ehrlichiosis. Last year the University of Liverpool's School of Tropical Medicine diagnosed 37 pet dogs with leishmaniasis - up from 17 the previous year - while cases of babesiosis and ehrlichiosis and heartworm have increased by almost 100 percent. Between April 2002 and July 2003, the University of Bristol's Acarus Unit diagnosed 44 cases of severe illness in recently travelled dogs.

It is estimated that 300 dogs were known to have caught diseases abroad last year and Dr Barber argues that the risk of disease is a very real threat. Bearing in mind the numbers of dogs travelling under the PETS scheme (over 120,00 dogs and cats between February 2000 and September 2003), this figure may seem relatively small. But the numbers are significant - especially for the distraught owner. And it is likely that these figures represent only the tip of the iceberg; many more cases may be undiagnosed or unreported. Diseases like babesiosis may kill before an accurate diagnosis can be made while leishmaniasis is extremely difficult to diagnose for the following reasons:

1. One study showed that on clinical examination more than 50% of dogs with proven established infections are apparently healthy.

2. When present, clinical signs can be variable and mimic those caused by other diseases.

3. Atypical forms of the disease are being increasingly reported making diagnosis even more of a challenge.

4. Owing to the fact that the incubation period is very long (in one case six years elapsed between entering the UK and developing clinical signs) owners may not realise a connection and therefore neglect to tell the vet the dog has been abroad.

5. Most UK vets are not used to seeing exotic vector-borne diseases in this country.

DEFRA's Dog and Cat Travel and Risk Information (DACTARI) surveillance scheme relies on vets to send of details of confirmed cases of these diseases but there is no compulsion to do this and no other methods of monitoring these diseases at present.

If, having got this far, you are still determined to take your dog abroad, perhaps you should remember that there is a lengthy list of other bacterial and viral infections which animals contract, to say nothing of deadly chain caterpillars that drop out of pine trees and poisonous snakes and toads!

Still not put off? Then you should consider too the practicalities. Not only is a pet passport exorbitantly expensive, some 5% of animals are refused re-entry into the UK due to non-compliance with PETS. Some of these are due to a failure to comply with the 24-48 hour tick treatment requirement, but the majority are thanks to paper work or microchip irregularities. Research by Biobest Laboratories suggests that large breed dogs are more likely to fail the tests, vaccination is less reliable in dogs under six months old and some dogs do not respond to vaccination at all.

This was not intended to be a horror article but if it has put you off taking your dog for a fortnight's holiday in a Mediterranean country, good! In my opinion, the risk is simply too great for just a couple of weeks. Instead, put him in kennels, employ a dog sitter, or go on holiday in the UK. But if you are moving abroad permanently or are intending going for extended periods, then you should ensure that you are fully aware of all the potential dangers and that you have taken adequate precautions. In other words, that you are making an informed decision.

You have every right to ask whether I will be practising what I preach. The answer is … no, my flat coated retriever and long haired dachsund will be travelling to Spain but we will be there during the winter months only and even so, they will be collared, wormed, sprayed, rigorously tick-checked and in true aloof English style, forbidden to fraternise with the locals.

Deborah Bragg

Canine Behaviour Centre

Acknowledgements

We are indebted to the many vets and dog owners who have responded to our survey; also, Dr Jackie Barber of Liverpool University, Jac Bergman of Intervet and numerous authors of research studies into exotic diseases. Although Liverpool University set up the website www.testapet.com in order to help vets diagnose and treat these exotic diseases, dog owner are also welcome to visit it for more detailed research information as well as useful maps indicating areas with high incidence.


----------



## Briarose

Hi I am linking this topic to the previous discussion as I think members might find the info useful.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-69465.html

Hope that is ok with the Mods :wink: at least now more and more folk seem to becoming aware that precautions before travelling are a good idea. whereas a couple of years ago I don't think any of us realised.


----------



## kaori

*caterpillars*

We live in the South of France and our dog was stung by a caterpillar while on a campsite in France, her tongue was so swollen and blue she could not get it in her mouth,luckily I had a ice pack which I put on her tongue until we got to her to the vet, we were told you have about 1hr to get her treated .

Luckily we reached a vet straight away the vet said she could loose her tongue if the medication did not work we were very lucky she recovered with in a few days.

My friend lost her dog in Portugal with a caterpillar sting, they are rife around the Millau bridge area came pass yesterday and there are thousands of nests in the pine trees waiting to hatch .

March is bad time here if the sun is warm :


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Kaori,

Oh how worried you must have been and what a relief that your dog recovered so quickly. 

Did your vet tell you what he/she considered to be the best preventative treatment to give your dog in the future? You hear such conflicting information over what preventative medication to administer prior to travelling to risky areas and so it would be useful to hear what he/she suggested, especially as vets in the UK do not seem to be aware of this dreadful disease.

We hope to travel through France & Spain around March time with our 2 little dogs and so this problem is of great concern to us.

I look forward to reading your reply. 

Regards.

Sue


----------



## locovan

Sue
I dont think there is anything that you can give a dog before meeting a procession caterpillar.
We saw them all the time as we walked into Benidorm .
They come down from the pine trees at night early morning and are always in a long chain on the pavement but the men come round early in the morning and kill them.
Just dont let you dogs stand on them.
I just picked Louis up or moved him away from the line.

They hang all day in the pine trees in nests -in little sacks.


----------



## Sonesta

Thanks Mavis :thumbright:

For some reason I thought there was some kind of collar that your dog can wear or some special medication that you put onto the dogs skin that protects them - but maybe I'm getting confused with something else? 
It's all very worrying though and when you read stories like Kaori's, it fills me with fear and trepidation. I couldn't bear any harm coming to either of our 2!
A
Sue x


----------



## Briarose

Sonesta said:


> Thanks Mavis:thumbright:
> 
> For some reason I thought there was some kind of collar that your dog can wear or some special medication that you put onto the dogs skin that protects then - but maybe I'm getting confused with something else?
> It's all very worrying though and when you read stories like Kaori's, it fills me with fear and trepidation. I couldn't bear any harm coming to either of our 2!
> 
> Sue x


I wonder if the caterpillar post would be better in this topic.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-74973-processionary-caterpillars-dangerous.html

Sue you are thinking of heart worm. The poster is referring to the caterpillars in the link I have given. You have to be really careful at certain times of year, and they affect humans as well as dogs.


----------



## kaori

*caterpillars*

Spoke to my vet in the village in France re - caterpillars ,all he suggested is to carry a cortisone tablets prescibed by a vet and get the dog to the vets ASAP, there are no collars or anything you can protect the dog from gettting stung.


----------



## tontosordo

*Scalibor Collars*

I Would highly recommend using scalibor collars when abroad, they are fantastic against ticks. Our two German shepherds have been almost tick free. (only one tick in 5 years and that was my fault for not changing the collar after 6months.) The dogs go out for walks on Dartmoor and previously would have been pickled in ticks. I now use the collars all year round. 
The collars should be applied one month before travel and last for up to 6months.


----------



## tontosordo

Forgot to add that the scalibor collars are effective against ticks, sandflies and mosquitoes. :idea:


----------



## rexos

*Taking our chihuahua abtoad for the 1st time.*

We are really green on this subject and would welcome any advice. We have got his passport sorted and are taking him to the vets for his annual booster jabs and his chip reading a couple of weeks before we go at the beginning of Sept. We are driving down though France to a Spanish campsite just below the Bay of Roses. The info we need is
1. Do we need to do anything else before we go.
2. We need a vet at Calais that is within walking distance of the Aire by the port where we normally camp overnite before catching the morning ferry.
3. We have been told there is a 48hr window for having your pet checked out before returning home, please can anyone clarify.
4. We have heard horror stories about chips not being able to be read so dogs having to go into quarantine has this happened to anyone.

We would appreciate any replies on this subject.


----------



## MEES

There is an English speaking vet on Rue Charles de Gaule in easy walking distance of the Aire.

The dog must be seen by the vet not less than 24 hrs before you sail and not more than 48 hrs before you sail.- Thus a 24 hour window.

PAY ATTENTION TO THE DAYS/TIMES OR YOUR RETURN FERRY.
Obviously the vet need to be open on the day/time you need to see them.

Pay close attention to the dates of your rabies booster in yeard to come.

Last year we foolishly missed our booster and our Dalmation had to remain in Europe for 7 months or face UK quarentine  

We made the most of it an had a fabulous extentded trip but that is hardly the point!

Good luck but concentrate :lol: 

margaret


----------



## locovan

*Re: Taking our chihuahua abtoad for the 1st time.*



rexos said:


> We are really green on this subject and would welcome any advice. We have got his passport sorted and are taking him to the vets for his annual booster jabs and his chip reading a couple of weeks before we go at the beginning of Sept. We are driving down though France to a Spanish campsite just below the Bay of Roses. The info we need is
> 1. Do we need to do anything else before we go.
> 2. We need a vet at Calais that is within walking distance of the Aire by the port where we normally camp overnite before catching the morning ferry.
> 3. We have been told there is a 48hr window for having your pet checked out before returning home, please can anyone clarify.
> 4. We have heard horror stories about chips not being able to be read so dogs having to go into quarantine has this happened to anyone.
> 
> We would appreciate any replies on this subject.


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-627484.html#627484


----------



## locovan

Always pop along to the vet a day or two before you travel and have the chip checked so you know it hasnt moved.

Yes the 48hr window starts when the french vet has been visited.
We just camped up that day and travelled to the Tunnel the next day.

Above all dont panic the Pet Control are lovely and helpful


----------



## javea

We have a chip scanner which we carry with us and check our dog from time to time when out of the UK, gives us a sense of security and we know that when we get to the tunnel check in on thecway back that we will not have a problem.


----------



## silverdreamers

*spanish sand fly.*

We took two boxers to costa del sol in the 80,s before pet passports.
One contracted Leichmaliasis. It only surfaced about 9 mos after return to UK. It killed our 4 yr old bitch,her litter of puppies and a cat that suckled from her. It is communicatable to vunerable humans i:e youngsters and the elderly. Our other dog was fine, and they were always together. We are taking a dog to Spain in Feb, but have been advised to get collars for spain. 
regards


----------



## spaniels

*update*

Some updated info on this long running topic. The decision to take your dog or cat to Southern Europe is an individual one which must be made based on the individual circumstances but for info.

We have brought our 2 dogs to Spain for the first time in January. In addition to the passport we have a very good vet who went through all the additional diseases listed in this thread in detail.

We are aware there is still a risk and on his advice use the following routine.

1. 2 weeks before departure - applied frontline, wormed with milbax and fitted a scalibor collar to both dogs. (Collars can be purchased on line from Vet.co.uk for as little as £9)

2. In Spain we frontline and milbax EVERY MONTH - not a problem according to our vet. Also they always wear the scalibor collar

3. Weekly we also spray legs, ears and tail with frontline spray

4. We try not to walk them near any 'marsh' type areas where there is likely to be stagnant water - sometimes you will just not know until you are upon an area in which case we do not dwell there.

5. We do not walk the dogs at dawn and try to avoid dusk as well

6. Dogs always sleep in the motorhome at night not in our awning.

7. whilst it is tempting and natural to allow your dog to interact with every dog it meets be selective and always avoid the stray dogs. (Although this can be very upsetting to those dogs lovers among us who naturally want to show kindness to abandoned dogs)

We have recently visited a very good vet in Oliva - La Safor (located in the Town centre and speaks very good English) for a minor problem who has also explained the' new vaccine' against Leichmaliasis that has been available sine Feb. Made by 'Virbac' - a brand most dog owners will recognize. Tested in Portugal which has the highest concentration of this disease. Similar to rabies the vaccine involves a blood test and an injection initially. this is then followed by 2 further injections at 3 week intervals ( 3 injections over a 6 week period). Unlike rabies though this needs to be boosted annually.

Although there has been good success with this vaccine, the vet still advocated the vaccination alone was not a replacement for the additional precautions our English vet had already advocated.

During this long running post there have been many examples of people who regularly take their pets abroad and never have a problem and in contrast those who unfortunately have not been so lucky.

So if you are thinking of taking your dog on your travels be aware of, and informed about the risks from professionals. 
Consider the financial costs of various protections. ( I believe the new vaccine may not yet be readily available in the UK because the disease Leichmaliasis has luckily not yet reached our shores,)

Without a doubt there is a real problem in Southern Europe with this disease but it should not stop you travelling with your pet - just be an informed owner


----------



## aldra

We are leaving on the 18 O4

Have always taken Shadow to the vet and he has provided a treatment we can buy over the counter much cheaper

What does he need to protect him from lung worm etc or

does that have to be given on the way out of Europe???

We have a Scalibor? collar and tick, flea treatment

Does he need to see a vet prior to leaving the country

Aldra


----------



## spaniels

Hi Aldra

i am not a vet but based on my detailed session with my vet -

1. Lungworm - he recommended Milbax or stronghold (some over the counter tablets he feels are not strong enough to guarantee killing the lung worm parasite but that was his opinion ). He says every 4 weeks because of the lifecycle of the parasite in the body. By dosing every 4 weeks you kill the eggs before they get the chance to develop. 

2. Treatment before - our vet recommended 2 weeks before so our dogs had an immunity before they got there as a precaution.

3. See the vet before you go - should not need to, If you always use the same vet. I simply called mine to explain our travels they told me over the phone what they recommend and left the stuff with reception to collect and pay. 

Talk to your vet. 

Just to confirm though our 'prevention pack' consisted of
1. Milbax worming tablet for each month we are away - (given 2 weeks before travel and every month thereafter)
2. Frontline capsule for every month we are away
3. Scalibor collar ( also have a spare incase lost the one they are wearing. I noticed in Spain they were expensive to buy)
4. Can of frontline spray to be applied weekly to the legs etc

I have attached a copy of the fact sheet our vet provides for travel overseas for your info

Hope this helps


----------

